# casas asainetadas



## pablo22

Bonsoir à tous, 

je traduis un roman sur la guerre civile que je dois rendre la semaine prochaine et j ai un énorme problème avec la phrase suivante:
"Hemos recorrido los corillos que forman soldados y milicias. Parecen auténticas tertulias veraniegas a las puertas de esas *casas asainetadas* de nuestros *barrios bajos*. Como en ellas, buscando la sombra reconfortadota, chiquillos y hombres charlan, discuten, bromean".

Mon problème c les deux passages en gras!j ai vu que "asainetada" se rapportait a sainete (pièce théatrale espagnole) mais je suis pas sûr d avoir compris donc je ne parviens pas à le rendre en français...
Pour "barrios bajos" j ai aussi du mal à voir ce que c'est réellement!on peut pas parler de "bas quartiers" car la connotation n'est pas la même.

n'hésitez pas à me proposer une traduction ou une explication je suis dans le brouillard total!!!

merci d avance!!!!

pablo


----------



## totor

pablo22 said:


> Parecen auténticas tertulias veraniegas a las puertas de esas *casas asainetadas* de nuestros *barrios bajos*.



Pour ce qui est de *casas asainetadas*, je crains de ne pouvoir rien te dire, sauf qu'elles ont rapport aux maisons populaires où vivaient beacoup de gens et de familles différents. Et justement elles se réunissaient à la porte pour bavarder. Ce qu'ici, en Argentine, on appelait *conventillos*, mais je connais pas le terme en français.

Quant aux *barrios bajos*, tu peux dire aussi *quartiers populaires*.


----------



## pablo22

oui quartier populaires est une bonne idée je n y avais pas pensé merci bcp!!!!


par contre pour "las casa asainetadas" je suis tjs dans le flou....
si quelqu'un a une idée...

encore merci totor!


----------



## totor

Je trouve dans le Larousse (je croyais pas l'y trouver) la traduction de *conventillo*: *maison d'habitation*. Mais je crains que ça ne rends vraiment l'idée de ce qu'était un *conventillo*, qui était le lieu où se déroulait tous les *sainetes criollos*.


----------



## juliagüell

Salut Pablo22,
Je crois que le sens de "*conventillo" *dont vient de parler *totor,* peut être l'équivalent de " caserío marginal o barriada marginal ". Tu dois chercher la traduction au français, mais ça semble plus facile de traduire que l'autre expression, n'est-ce pas?. En plus, cette expression exprime (ou résume ) la phrase, "casas asainetadas de nuestros barrios bajos ".
Je viens de faire une recherche, et j'ai trouvé comme équivalent de "casas asainetadas" pas mal de mots, parmi lesquels, ces expressions dont je parle. À bientôt, bonne chance,
Julia


----------



## Marcelot

Bonjour,

Voici quelques idées: "trous à rats", "trous de nos quartiers populaires", "logements insalubres", "logements misérables", "bâtisses décrépites", "taudis collectifs"...


----------



## pablo22

Bonjour
c'est le sens de "casas asainetadas"? je pensais que l'auteur faisait référence à des comédies brulesques "sainete" typiquement espagnoles?!


----------



## Marcelot

Non, cela n'a rien à voir avec "sainete" car si c'est un genre typiquement espagnol, tu ne trouveras pas un équivalent en français (j'avais pensé à "comédie de boulevard", mais je suppose que cela fait trop parisien...).

Je voulais juste te donner quelques idées concernant la misère, par exemple, "des bâtisses décrépites dignes d'un _sainete"_ ou quelque chose comme cela.

Bon courage...


----------



## pablo22

mais donc il a bien une idée de misère dans cette expression???


----------



## Domtom

-
_casas "asainetadas"_   No tiene ningún sentido, lo siento.


----------



## Marcelot

Ce type de comédie concerne, en général, des personnages pauvres.

"Casa asainetada" me fait penser à une maison pauvre, partagée par plusieurs familles, c'est pour cela que je t'ai dit "taudis collectifs", je sais, c'est un peu fort...


Voci la définition de "sainete" de la RAE *:*

*sainete**.*

(De _saín_).


*1. *m. Pieza dramática jocosa en un acto, de carácter popular, que se representaba como intermedio de una función o al final.

*2. *m. Obra teatral frecuentemente cómica, aunque puede tener carácter serio, de ambiente y personajes populares, en uno o más actos, que se representa como función independiente.


----------



## pablo22

merci beaucoup, je vais essayer de construire une phrase avec toutes ces idées!

si quelqu'un veut donner aussi son avis qu'il n'hésite pas!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Es la primera vez que encuentro esta palabra aplicada a casas pero no veo en qué _asainetada _encierra en sí la idea de extrema pobreza y cuchitril sino la de típicamente española. 

Me parece (insisto me parece) que hace hincapié en que la escena presenciada de los soldados o milicianos que se comportan como "en casa" le evoca unas escenas clásicas, unos "clichés".
La utilización de "corillos" (que también pertenece al ámbito teatral; hubiera podido quedarse en "grupitos") en la frase anterior subraya la idea de la ¿sorpresa? del narrador.

Imagino (quizá sea mucho imaginar, el contexto te lo dirá) que le narrador viene de una franja de la sociedad poco familiarizada con los barrios populares y aún menos con la guerra. Siento un deje de burla contenida, algo de condescendencia en estas frases.

Quizá _pittoresque _te valga, o si deseas quedarte en la idea teatral: _de fantaisie._

Sólo mi interpretación .
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
Después de analizar detenidamente este corto extracto, te diré que en él, nada evoca la guerra, ni tampoco la miseria.
Tenemos sólo la evocación de un ambiente popular (corillos, tertulias veraniegas, barrios populares, gente despreocupada que charla, discute, bomea "a la sombra fresca de una verde parra" como diría M. Machado), lleno de ligereza, superficialidad y despreocupación.
Esta escena _costumbrista_ podría servir de decorado para uno de los Tapices de Goya o de un sainete de R. de la Cruz.
Para adaptar la traducción al género teatral francés diría:
*...à la porte de ces maisons d'opérette de nos quartiers populaires.
*Sin más


----------



## pablo22

tu propuesta no esta nada mal!!!pero tal vez tendría que buscar el significado exacto de "opérette"!

Muchas gracias, Gurb!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

No había caído en d'_opérette  _ pero es lo que buscaba.
Mejor que mi _de fantasía_ 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

-
Lo que sí tendría sentido es: _Casas asentadas en nuestros barrios bajos_.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Tendrías sentido Domtom, pero hay aquí una voluntad deliberada por parte del autor de introducirnos en un ambiente de teatro: _asainetadas _hace eco a _corillos_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marcelot

Hola amigos.

A mí lo de "opérette" no me convence, os explico por qué.
Primero, porque es un término que en España se utiliza para el extranjero, existe la zarzuela, pero creo que nadie diría una "opereta" refiriéndose a una zarzuela. Opereta a mí me suena a austriaco o italiano y me transmite una "frivolidad" que no veo en "sainete"...

GURB tiene razón cuando dice que no se ve miseria en el texto.
Yo sólo daba ideas, buscaba algo que evocara el "conventillo" del que nos hablaba totor.
He propuesto la idea de "taudis" porque es lo que había en los "barrios bajos" de esa época.
Y creo, por ejemplo, que si el personaje fuera crítico respecto a esa época, quizá pudiera utilizarlo.

Es muy difícil proponer algo cuando no se conoce al personaje, pero es evidente que no es pobre porque no utilizaría el término "bajo".

Me encanta que podamos compartir nuestras opiniones: gracias.

Supongo que pablo22 tendrá que elegir (o seguir buscando) lo que mejor se adapte a la visión del personaje.

Nada fácil.

Un saludo muy fuerte.


----------



## GURB

Hola Pablo
sainete: pieza teatral, cómica y de caracter popular.
opérette: genre théatral léger, dans lequel les couplets chantés alternent avec le parlé.


----------

